# ♫ εηdεd ♫ 2012 Spring Pen Turners Box Pass



## BassBlaster

Okay guys, its time for a box pass!!

If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.

This particular pass will be a small flat rate box containing 20 pen blanks.

Heres a few simple steps and rules to keep it fair for everyone regardless of where you fall into the line up.

1. Participants should live in the continental U.S.

2. Members must have at least one reputation point to participate and it can not be negative. (I dont believe anyone here has negative rep though)

3. Use a USPS small flat rate box that ships for $5.35

4. When you recieve your package, you must post a pic of the contents. Do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you recieved.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.

6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I dont expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just dont remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you recieve and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please dont ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to recieve or would buy.

7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!!

8. When you have the box ready to ship to the next guy, PM them for a shipping address. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the PM's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. The blanks must be WOOD!!! I know, I know, lots of pen turners like to turn acrylic, stone, etc. and thats fine. This however is the Wood Barter site so were only going to deal with wood here. If you make segmented blanks and use other materials in your blanks with the wood, thats fine as long as it is mostly wood.

10. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you recieve should be posted to this thread. Please dont start a new thread to post your pics. We dont want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.

Were going to cut this off at 10 participants and I am number one. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to play, just post here in this thread. If we have more than nine others that want to play and this is a success, I'm sure we'll start another.

Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you dont play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future box passes, at least one's started by me. We have a great group of folks here though and I dont think we'll have any problems.

The box is packed and ready to go to the P.O. We just need some participants!!

1. BassBlaster
2. Kevin
3. BarbS
4. kweinert
5. West River WoodWorks
6. JMC
7. txpaulie
8. gridlockd
9. BangleGuy
10. DKMD


----------



## Kevin

This sounds like fun. I have some pretty awesome exotic pen blanks that I would like to pass forward and maybe make someone happy - I'll play. 


Great job on the rules!


----------



## BarbS

Hmmmm... this sounds like opening "a box of choclates..."
Fun! I'll play, too.


----------



## BassBlaster

No no no :stop: Kevin, you were suppose to go last so I can get all those cool exotics!!!

Barb, sounds like Kevin will be sending some cool stuff your way!!

I was originally thinking of drawing names once we had a full list but since I'm starting it and will be recieving the final box, I didnt feel it would be fair to shuffle everyone else around. This first go around, we'll just do it in the order that folks post and we can always change things down the road if this dosnt work out.


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> No no no :stop: Kevin, you were suppose to go last so I can get all those cool exotics!!!
> 
> Barb, sounds like Kevin will be sending some cool stuff your way!!
> 
> I was originally thinking of drawing names once we had a full list but since I'm starting it and will be recieving the final box, I didnt feel it would be fair to shuffle everyone else around. This first go around, we'll just do it in the order that folks post and we can always change things down the road if this dosnt work out.



I'm going to send Barb 20 Catalpa blanks. 


(not)


----------



## BassBlaster

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no no :stop: Kevin, you were suppose to go last so I can get all those cool exotics!!!
> 
> Barb, sounds like Kevin will be sending some cool stuff your way!!
> 
> I was originally thinking of drawing names once we had a full list but since I'm starting it and will be recieving the final box, I didnt feel it would be fair to shuffle everyone else around. This first go around, we'll just do it in the order that folks post and we can always change things down the road if this dosnt work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to send Barb 20 Catalpa blanks.
> 
> 
> (not)
Click to expand...


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## kweinert

4, my number is 4 - assuming you'll have me of course.

Cool idea.


----------



## BassBlaster

kweinert said:


> 4, my number is 4 - assuming you'll have me of course.
> 
> Cool idea.



Your in!!!


----------



## West River WoodWorks

I would like to play too!
Tom


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no no :stop: Kevin, you were suppose to go last so I can get all those cool exotics!!!
> 
> Barb, sounds like Kevin will be sending some cool stuff your way!!
> 
> I was originally thinking of drawing names once we had a full list but since I'm starting it and will be recieving the final box, I didnt feel it would be fair to shuffle everyone else around. This first go around, we'll just do it in the order that folks post and we can always change things down the road if this dosnt work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to send Barb 20 Catalpa blanks.
> 
> 
> (not)
Click to expand...


Oh No! you cheater you!
Oh, whew.... joke joke joke.


----------



## JMC

I'd like to be next in line. Sounds great.


----------



## BassBlaster

Four more spots folks. This is filling up much faster than I thought it would!!


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> Four more spots folks. This is filling up much faster than I thought it would!!



For a small membership we are a bunch of busy bees. 



I'm going to ask to add a twist to your excellent thread if I may. You will decide this because it's your thread. I suggest that at the end of this box pass, we have a "Grand Prize Giveaway" where all other nine participants must contribute one of the blanks they kept, to a "Grand Prize Winner", *plus one* that was never involved in the pass box. That means two of us have to contribute two and I think it should be myself and you Dennis. 

When I say "the other nine" those are determined by the random number generator I used for the Luck O' The Irish thread, except Dennis runs this one - because the winner wouldn't be part of "the other nine". Obviously. :wacko1:

Is this too over-the-top Dennis? If it is I'm cool with keeping it the way you have it, it's your ball of wax but you must admit we like to have a good time here and this would be kind of a finale for it. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## BassBlaster

Kevin, I'm game, except you may have to dumb your idea down a bit so I understand what you want to do, lol.

As most of you know, I have lots of pen blanks because I have purchased and/or traded with you guys for them. I definately have no problem contributing a couple more blanks for a "grand prize". In fact I allready have a blank in mind that I didnt include in the box.

Maybe I'm just not reading your post correctly, lemme read it again, lol.

Nope, read it again and I'm still not gettin it. I do like the idea of a haveing a finale prize though so I think we can make it happen once you make me understand it. As long as none of the others that have allready commited have a problem with it because it sounds like they will be contributing to the grand prize as well, correct?


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four more spots folks. This is filling up much faster than I thought it would!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a small membership we are a bunch of busy bees.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to ask to add a twist to your excellent thread if I may. You will decide this because it's your thread. I suggest that at the end of this box pass, we have a "Grand Prize Giveaway" where all other nine participants must contribute one of the blanks they kept, to a "Grand Prize Winner", *plus one* that was never involved in the pass box. That means two of us have to contribute two and I think it should be myself and you Dennis.
> 
> When I say "the other nine" those are determined by the random number generator I used for the Luck O' The Irish thread, except Dennis runs this one - because the winner wouldn't be part of "the other nine". Obviously. :wacko1:
> 
> Is this too over-the-top Dennis? If it is I'm cool with keeping it the way you have it, it's your ball of wax but you must admit we like to have a good time here and this would be kind of a finale for it.
> 
> :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


Give Away One We Kept? or, Keep An Extra To Give Away? ;-)


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> Kevin, I'm game, except you may have to dumb your idea down a bit ...



I was thinking TOO outside the box this would not be feasible. I ship so much I didn't even consider the expense of everyone making an extra shipment at the end. Ignore that dumb idea!


----------



## BassBlaster

Okay, we'll ignore it this time but maybe we can do something a little different next go around because I like the thought of a bonus prize at the end!!! I dont think it was a dumb idea at all.

I'm sure after this one is complete, those who participated will have ideas that can make it better.


----------



## Final Strut

I would love to play but being a newby i don't think I have any reputation points so I will just watch from the sidlines till the next round. Sounds like a lot of fun though.


----------



## boxerman

I will do this if there still room.


----------



## Kevin

I wish we could let anyone play but we have to establish and follow a set of rules. The rules are laid out quite clearly in the original post. In order to play members must have had at least one successful trade under their belt. 

You guys get busy and arrange a trade with someone so you can get a rep and play next time. It's easy to trade with members here because they are all woodaholics - it's like falling off a log to make a trade with someone. Some of the recovering woodaholics will even sell you some of their hoard if you catch them on a good day.


----------



## Kevin

C'mon you woodaholics we need four more!!! You don't have to be a pen turner. You could use a blank or two for finials or something. 


:i_dunno:


----------



## Final Strut

Kevin said:


> I wish we could let anyone play but we have to establish and follow a set of rules. The rules are laid out quite clearly in the original post. In order to play members must have had at least one successful trade under their belt.
> 
> You guys get busy and arrange a trade with someone so you can get a rep and play next time. It's easy to trade with members here because they are all woodaholics - it's like falling off a log to make a trade with someone. Some of the recovering woodaholics will even sell you some of their hoard if you catch them on a good day.



I fully understand. After all rules are rules for a very good reason. I guess I better get out in the shop and see what I can come up with for some trade material.


----------



## Kevin

Final Strut said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could let anyone play but we have to establish and follow a set of rules. The rules are laid out quite clearly in the original post. In order to play members must have had at least one successful trade under their belt.
> 
> You guys get busy and arrange a trade with someone so you can get a rep and play next time. It's easy to trade with members here because they are all woodaholics - it's like falling off a log to make a trade with someone. Some of the recovering woodaholics will even sell you some of their hoard if you catch them on a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand. After all rules are rules for a very good reason. I guess I better get out in the shop and see what I can come up with for some trade material.
Click to expand...


That's the spirit. If you find something start a thread in the Wood For Trade section so we can keep this thread about the box pass.


----------



## txpaulie

All right, all right, I'm in...:wacko1:

I don't turn pens (yet), but have started collecting blanks, just in case...:i_dunno:

Should be fun!

Next, we can do stopper blanks, I've a virtual pant-load of those!

p


----------



## gridlockd

This sounds like a lot of fun! if there's still any spots, I'd like to play.


----------



## Kevin

Two spots left . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

:kidw_truck_smiley:


----------



## CodyS

Although I am not able to join in on this one (I don't like writing by hand anyway so pens for me would be somewhat pointless) haha.

I may be interested in the future. Can I suggest the following for a furture one of these (I don't really know what I'm thinking so we will see if this makes any sense by the end)

If I were to join in on one, I would not really be interested in timber, but tools such as the turning tools greg did or something like that (even just the carbide tips), hand tools, pneumatic tools, router bits, saw blades etc etc.

-'USA member 1' gets box, 

-Tells me what they have that might interest me. If it does they send the item to me and take out an equal value of blanks (value of item + extra postage= equal value of blanks)

-If it doesn't they send t on to 'USA member 2'

- I then send them some awesome 'Australian timber' pen blanks to refill the box.

-They can choose to pick a few for them self and replace them with some of equal value (or if they don't have anything they just transfer the money to the original person for the equal amount of lost value in the box).

This could help mix things up in the box and make some Australian timber available in the mix, it is always fun to work with a new type of timber. 

It may be possible to do this a couple times along the way to keep the mix good and fare.

If anyone wants to clarify what I am thinking to me I would appreciate it . I will try and type this out again to make sense once I have processed it.


----------



## BangleGuy

Kevin said:


> Two spots left . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> :kidw_truck_smiley:



Ok Kevin, count me in. I have never made a pen, but I have some pen blanks, and loads of cool wood I can make some blanks from! 

Eric


----------



## Kevin

Thanks Eric!


Uno mas . . . . . . 

:clapping:


----------



## BassBlaster

Cody, this could work with any number of things. I got the idea from a fishing forum I belong to. We stuff a box full of fishing gear and pass it around.

The rule that kept you and others not in the U.S from playing was put in place for shipping purposes. I didnt feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying 5 bucks.

Thanks to everyone that has joined in so far. One spot left!!!

Thanks Kevin for keeping my thread up to date!!


----------



## DKMD

Since you folks are looking for one more, I'll jump in to complete the group. I don't do many pens, but Lord knows I've got a few blanks around here. The stopper swap sounds interesting too.


----------



## BassBlaster

WOO HOO we finally got 10!!!

Kevin, I'll try to get this headed your way tomorrow!!

To those interested in a stopper box pass, someone else will have to set that one up as I dont currently have enough stopper blanks on hand to fill a box to get it going. I could but it would be only a few species and mostly Kevins FBE and I cant let all that go!! I'd like to play in that one as well though!!

Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take a few weeks to get through everyone so be patient.


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> WOO HOO we finally got 10!!!
> 
> Kevin, I'll try to get this headed your way tomorrow!!
> 
> To those interested in a stopper box pass, someone else will have to set that one up as I dont currently have enough stopper blanks on hand to fill a box to get it going. I could but it would be only a few species and mostly Kevins FBE and I cant let all that go!! I'd like to play in that one as well though!!
> 
> Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take a few weeks to get through everyone so be patient.





:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## gridlockd

I'm excited about this! can't wait for the first pics to be posted. i don't post a lot, but i lurk in the shadows here and ooohh and ahhh about all the gorgeous wood i see. looking forward to seeing what all you guys horde!


----------



## BassBlaster

Well, this didnt make it to the PO today. Wound up having to go to the Doc after work so it will go to the PO first thing in the morning!!


----------



## leviblue

Is this box pass closed or can I still sign up?


----------



## BassBlaster

This one is closed, sorry. I had to have a cut off somewhere and ten seemed like a good number. Its gonna take several weeks to get passed around with ten people.

Stay tuned to this one though. If its a success, we'll probably do it again, allthough we may shake the rules up a wee bit. Theres allready talks of getting one started for bottle stoppers as well. I dunno who is planning to start it but watch for it if you do stoppers.

If your just dying to give away some pen blanks though, I can PM you my shipping address!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster

Let the box pass begin!!!!!

Just got home from the P.O. and the first box is in route!!


----------



## leviblue

BassBlaster said:


> This one is closed, sorry. I had to have a cut off somewhere and ten seemed like a good number. Its gonna take several weeks to get passed around with ten people.
> 
> Stay tuned to this one though. If its a success, we'll probably do it again, allthough we may shake the rules up a wee bit. Theres allready talks of getting one started for bottle stoppers as well. I dunno who is planning to start it but watch for it if you do stoppers.
> 
> If your just dying to give away some pen blanks though, I can PM you my shipping address!!!!




I wouldn't say I'm dying to give them away, but I have been known to stuff a few extra in a box. :wacko1:
I'll keep an eye out for the next pass.


----------



## JMC

I will start the stopper pass if noone else has plans to. Can I steal your rules?


----------



## BassBlaster

Yep, sure can!!

I would do a stopper one as well, I just dont have enough differnt species to get it started.


----------



## Kevin

Leg 1 of the Box pass is complete. The box traveled from A to B on the map:

[attachment=4347]

This is what was in the box - some very cool stuff:
[attachment=4345]

[attachment=4346]


And today the box will begin the second leg of the journey from Ivanhoe Texas to Wenatchee Washington State: 

[attachment=4348]

I though the map thing might be kind of cool. We could do a combined map once done showing all the legs on one map. 

Thanks for the cool blanks Dennis and for the idea for the thread, this is fun. It looks like about 8 blanks have found a permanent home.


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Leg 1 of the Box pass is complete.



Looking at the 2nd map maybe I could just peek in the box as it passes by . . . :)


----------



## Mike1950

KweinertThats just what I was thinking!!


----------



## BarbS

And today the box will begin the second leg of the journey from Ivanhoe Texas to Wenatchee Washington State: 



Yay!!
(and you guys wait your turn.) ;-)
-WA State


----------



## BassBlaster

Kevin, the map idea is really cool. I'm excited to see the last map with the entire journy on it!!!


Glad you found some blanks in my box that you liked. After seeing some of the cool woods you post, I was kinda bummed when you jumped in line right after me. Wasnt sure I had anything cool enough for ya!!


----------



## Kevin

There's a hitch in the get-a-long. My printer went on the fritz halfway through the queue. Barbs label was one that didn't get printed. It's not going out today. I do have another printer in the house but I couldn't get it out here and set up in time. 

It will go out tomorrow. The best laid plans of mice and men . . . . . 


:dash2:


----------



## BarbS

A small box arrived today from Texas, and there wasn't a Single Catalpa blank among its contents! Here's what arrived in the Pen Turner's Box Pass:

[attachment=4544]

This was Exciting. To tell the truth, I have yet to turn my first pen, but am collecting all the materials and cutting up local woods for blanks and making my own assembly press; almost ready for them! I've pulled eight out to keep from the box, so thanks Kevin and BassBlaster! I managed to Stuff 22 in to pass along, and it will be on its way by Saturday, God willin' and the creek don't rise!


----------



## BassBlaster

So what happened? Seems like we have stalled out somewhere along the line here....


----------



## kweinert

BassBlaster said:


> So what happened? Seems like we have stalled out somewhere along the line here....



Tuesday it wasn't here, couldn't get to the PO Box last night, pictures getting ready to be uploaded as we speak.

Here's what I found when I opened the box:

[attachment=4782]

PM going out to the next person in line.


----------



## BassBlaster

Folks, please read the rules again!!

I really appreciate you guys wanting to be generous and give more blanks than you take but this must remain in a small flate rate box that ships for $5.35. Its not fair to the next person to have to pay extra shipping. To avoid this, please be sure there are only 20 blanks in the box when you ship it. Thank you all again for playing!!

Hey Barb, didnt you get that PM from Kevin? You wernt suppose to take that snakewood blank. That one was intended for me!!!


----------



## BarbS

Hi BassBlaster...
no note included, sorry! and, it Did fit in the box. Sorry for the extra two blanks, didn't mean to mess up the system. I only sent it Priority because I live out of town and it was more trouble to drive in, get a small FLR box to pack'em in, then drive back to mail. I had a Priority box, so figured I'd go ahead and pay the extra. I didn't intend for the next person to do the same! Sheesh. Ken can keep the extra two and send along twenty. Where's the Beef?


----------



## BassBlaster

Barb, no harm done. When I heard the shipping cost, I assumed it was a differnt size box and kweinert is having trouble trying to get them to fit. I told him to take the extra 2 blanks. Someone at some point in the pass was gonna get a couple extras, it might as well be him!!:yes:


----------



## davidgiul

BarbS said:


> Hi BassBlaster...
> no note included, sorry! and, it Did fit in the box. Sorry for the extra two blanks, didn't mean to mess up the system. I only sent it Priority because I live out of town and it was more trouble to drive in, get a small FLR box to pack'em in, then drive back to mail. I had a Priority box, so figured I'd go ahead and pay the extra. I didn't intend for the next person to do the same! Sheesh. Ken can keep the extra two and send along twenty. Where's the Beef?



I was under the impression that flat rate boxes are flat rate. Weight is no consideration unless you are shipping lead. So if you can get 22 blanks in the box what's the harm? Now I will go mind my own business.


----------



## BassBlaster

davidgiul said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BassBlaster...
> no note included, sorry! and, it Did fit in the box. Sorry for the extra two blanks, didn't mean to mess up the system. I only sent it Priority because I live out of town and it was more trouble to drive in, get a small FLR box to pack'em in, then drive back to mail. I had a Priority box, so figured I'd go ahead and pay the extra. I didn't intend for the next person to do the same! Sheesh. Ken can keep the extra two and send along twenty. Where's the Beef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that flat rate boxes are flat rate. Weight is no consideration unless you are shipping lead. So if you can get 22 blanks in the box what's the harm? Now I will go mind my own business.
Click to expand...


It was shipped in a priority box not a flat rate box. Is the size of the box the same? I dunno, it may be. Twenty two blanks will fit in a sfrb but the blanks must be 3/4" square. Most of the people on this site process their own wood and most cut their blanks a bit bigger than 3/4" which is the reason I only put twenty in to start with. In fact, a couple of the blanks I put in, were 7/8" square. Its taken care of though and really isnt a big deal.


----------



## kweinert

davidgiul said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BassBlaster...
> no note included, sorry! and, it Did fit in the box. Sorry for the extra two blanks, didn't mean to mess up the system. I only sent it Priority because I live out of town and it was more trouble to drive in, get a small FLR box to pack'em in, then drive back to mail. I had a Priority box, so figured I'd go ahead and pay the extra. I didn't intend for the next person to do the same! Sheesh. Ken can keep the extra two and send along twenty. Where's the Beef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that flat rate boxes are flat rate. Weight is no consideration unless you are shipping lead. So if you can get 22 blanks in the box what's the harm? Now I will go mind my own business.
Click to expand...


The only problem is that I didn't get a flat rate box from Barb. It's a Priority Mail Mailing Box - but it doesn't say Small Flat Rate Box on it. A SFRB is about 1 3/4 x 5 1/2 x 8 3/4. The one I got from Barb was 2 1/4 x 6 1/4 x 9 1/4. That's why there was room for an extra couple of blanks in there.

I only contacted BassBlaster because I didn't want to arbitrarily keep the extra blanks that won't fit in a SFRB when I send it on without saying anything, especially when it was noted that there were now 22 blanks in there.

I don't want to cheat anyone, anywhere, anytime - or even leave the impression I would.


----------



## BarbS

I had no idea this would cause such a kerfuffle. Forgive me. I'm new here. Now, I'll know for the next time!


----------



## BassBlaster

Barb, your forgiven......as long as you send me that snakewood blank!!!:rofl2: PM me for my shipping address!!

No really, I should have expected someone to stuff more than was required in the box because thats the type of great people we have at WB!!!! Thats why I love this place, well that and the great deal I get on FBE and all the stuff the rebuilds sent me!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Now that it seems things have been worked out and I was somehow able to stay out of it until it was  Id like to make some observations as a participant in the box pass.

None of the blanks Ken received are labeled, either that or Ken you did not show the labels. I don't know which is the case but each blank should be labeled. Surely not all of the blanks that were sent are of an unknown species. 

The other thing I'd suggest is for participants not to wait to ask for the address of the next person inline. We all already know who get the box next. 


5. West River WoodWorks
6. JMC
7. txpaulie
8. gridlockd
9. BangleGuy
10. DKMD

WRW you could have already sent you addy to kweinert and JMC you could PM yours to WRW etc. Even if you have already traded with the sender before they may have lost/not kept you address. This is just a suggestion from an observor so maybe it will speed things up because some PM replies are not made for a day or three by some members. I'm guilty of it even though I am on daily (somtimes they "fall through the cracks"  ).


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Now that it seems things have been worked out and I was somehow able to stay out of it until it was  Id like to make some observations as a participant in the box pass.
> 
> None of the blanks Ken received are labeled, either that or Ken you did not show the labels. I don't know which is the case but each blank should be labeled. Surely not all of the blanks that were sent are of an unknown species.



All are labelled - I just didn't have the labels showing. Too late to re-take the picture now as the box is sealed and on its way. Sorry about that.



Kevin said:


> The other thing I'd suggest is for participants not to wait to ask for the address of the next person inline. We all already know who get the box next.
> 
> 
> 5. West River WoodWorks
> 6. JMC
> 7. txpaulie
> 8. gridlockd
> 9. BangleGuy
> 10. DKMD
> 
> WRW you could have already sent you addy to kweinert and JMC you could PM yours to WRW etc. Even if you have already traded with the sender before they may have lost/not kept you address. This is just a suggestion from an observor so maybe it will speed things up because some PM replies are not made for a day or three by some members. I'm guilty of it even though I am on daily (somtimes they "fall through the cracks"  ).



Good idea, but in this case I got a very quick response back. You might think he was eager to see what's coming his way or something :)

By the way: The USPS doesn't like SR as an abbreviation for State Route :)

Oh, and for those of you who don't send many things (like me), you might like to know that if you can do your mailing label online and print it out it will cost you a bit less. In my case, only $0.20 - but if you did a lot of shipping around that could add up over time.


----------



## BarbS

Hey, this is the Very First Woodbarter Box pass.... we're the first 'shake down run' of box passes, and we're Working out the Bugs! :morning1:


----------



## Kevin

I'm going to suggest a clarification to the rules for any future box pass instigators. I think all labels should be shown. If participants don't like showing the labels they should show both. 

_"7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge, and the image you take should show the labels. You may post more than one image if you wish to show the blanks without the labels."_


I don't see the point in labeling them if we all cannot see what was received that's part of the whole process we all get to share in the whole experience. 

We're all learning how to make it better next time so this makes that part of the fun too though. 

Yes I have had trouble with "SR" addresses also but it didn't help when I used State Route either. And I believe it was with a member here. I think I either wrote it out by hand or used Click-n-Ship to print the label. Hand writing the addresses seems so foreign to me . . :boredom: 

Texas' "CR" (county road" addresses give no trouble in the USPS software for some reason. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Yes I have had trouble with "SR" addresses also but it didn't help when I used State Route either. And I believe it was with a member here. I think I either wrote it out by hand or used Click-n-Ship to print the label. Hand writing the addresses seems so foreign to me . . :boredom:
> 
> Texas' "CR" (county road" addresses give no trouble in the USPS software for some reason.
> 
> :i_dunno:



Sorry about the labels.

Click-n-Ship took the address when I changed SR to State Route. You'd think that would be a pattern that their address normalizer could handle automatically.


----------



## davidgiul

:i_am_so_happy:


Kevin said:


> I'm going to suggest a clarification to the rules for any future box pass instigators. I think all labels should be shown. If participants don't like showing the labels they should show both.
> 
> _"7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge, and the image you take should show the labels. You may post more than one image if you wish to show the blanks without the labels."_
> 
> 
> I don't see the point in labeling them if we all cannot see what was received that's part of the whole process we all get to share in the whole experience.
> 
> We're all learning how to make it better next time so this makes that part of the fun too though.
> 
> Yes I have had trouble with "SR" addresses also but it didn't help when I used State Route either. And I believe it was with a member here. I think I either wrote it out by hand or used Click-n-Ship to print the label. Hand writing the addresses seems so foreign to me . . :boredom:
> 
> Texas' "CR" (county road" addresses give no trouble in the USPS software for some reason.
> 
> :i_dunno:



Now that the heavy has weighed in I am breaking out in a nervous sweat for our bottle stopper box pass.:wasntme:


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Here is what showed up at my place today.
[attachment=5007]
Very cool!
Tom


----------



## West River WoodWorks

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here is what showed up at my place today.
> 
> Very cool!
> Tom



I shipped it out Wednesday afternoon, JMC should have it by the weekend.
Tom


----------



## JMC

Got some cool mail today (Friday), If all goes well it'll be on it's way tmorrow.
[attachment=5177]
[attachment=5178]


----------



## txpaulie

Arrived in Rosharon today!

Brutally hard to pick from...:dash2:

Hope to go out tomorrow.:i_dunno:

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics282.jpg


----------



## gridlockd

Found a pretty little SFRB in my mailbox this evening when I got home from work. Here's what was inside:
[attachment=5566]
Hope for it to go out wednesday, the wife is gonna stop by the PO and get a SFRB for me tomorrow.


----------



## BangleGuy

Got a nice SFRB in the mail today. Here are the contents. I made a slight tweak to the box pass and added my "BG" initials to the pieces I added to the box. I think my favorite blank I swiped from the box was either the Spalted Oak or the Maple/Padauk blank.
[attachment=5809]

Should get it out on Friday.


----------



## DKMD

I got the box a few days ago, but work/family obligations have kept me from posting a pic.:sorry2: Here's the box as I received it, and I'll be altering and shipping it out in the next 24-48 hours…. This should bring the whole thing full circle!

Fun stuff!

[attachment=6109]


----------



## BassBlaster

So we have come full circle on the box pass!!

I came home today to a mountain of packages, one of them this small package of pen blanks. 18 of the 20 species in the box, I do not have any blanks of. There are some really cool blanks in here and I cant wait to turn them. Some of them I will have to buy some higher end kits for!!

Thanks to all of those who participated and I hope you all had fun and will join in again in the future. I had fun watching this thing cross the country several times!!

Special thanks to DKMD for adding such cool blanks to the box right before it came my direction!!!

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0870a.jpg


----------



## DKMD

BassBlaster said:


> So we have come full circle on the box pass!!
> 
> I came home today to a mountain of packages, one of them this small package of pen blanks. 18 of the 20 species in the box, I do not have any blanks of. There are some really cool blanks in here and I cant wait to turn them. Some of them I will have to buy some higher end kits for!!
> 
> Thanks to all of those who participated and I hope you all had fun and will join in again in the future. I had fun watching this thing cross the country several times!!
> 
> Special thanks to DKMD for adding such cool blanks to the box right before it came my direction!!!
> 
> http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0870a.jpg



Hooray! You may want to use a little extra CA or have the golden wattle blank stabilized... It's pretty stuff, but it's not the most durable wood on Earth!


----------



## gridlockd

DKMD said:


> Hooray! You may want to use a little extra CA or have the golden wattle blank stabilized... It's pretty stuff, but it's not the most durable wood on Earth!



WOW! I want to be in line behind DKMD on the next one! There's some wood in there I've never even heard of! very nice blanks!


----------



## BassBlaster

Thanks for the tip. I'll set it aside to be stabelized. I have some other stuff that needs to be stabelized as well so it can go with those.

Theres stuff in here that I havnt heard of either!!!

Oh, you should see all 4 sides of that spalted hackberry piece!!!!!! Cant wait to turn that one!!


----------



## KennyG

BassBlaster said:


> Okay guys, its time for a box pass!!
> 
> If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.
> 
> This particular pass will be a small flat rate box containing 20 pen blanks.
> 
> Heres a few simple steps and rules to keep it fair for everyone regardless of where you fall into the line up.
> 
> 1. Participants should live in the continental U.S.
> 
> 2. Members must have at least one reputation point to participate and it can not be negative. (I dont believe anyone here has negative rep though)
> 
> 3. Use a USPS small flat rate box that ships for $5.35
> 
> 4. When you recieve your package, you must post a pic of the contents. Do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you recieved.
> 
> 5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.
> 
> 6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I dont expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just dont remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you recieve and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please dont ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to recieve or would buy.
> 
> 7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!!
> 
> 8. When you have the box ready to ship to the next guy, PM them for a shipping address. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the PM's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.
> 
> 9. The blanks must be WOOD!!! I know, I know, lots of pen turners like to turn acrylic, stone, etc. and thats fine. This however is the Wood Barter site so were only going to deal with wood here. If you make segmented blanks and use other materials in your blanks with the wood, thats fine as long as it is mostly wood.
> 
> 10. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you recieve should be posted to this thread. Please dont start a new thread to post your pics. We dont want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.
> 
> I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.
> 
> Were going to cut this off at 10 participants and I am number one. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to play, just post here in this thread. If we have more than nine others that want to play and this is a success, I'm sure we'll start another.
> 
> Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you dont play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future box passes, at least one's started by me. We have a great group of folks here though and I dont think we'll have any problems.
> 
> The box is packed and ready to go to the P.O. We just need some participants!!
> 
> 1. BassBlaster
> 2. Kevin
> 3. BarbS
> 4. kweinert
> 5. West River WoodWorks
> 6. JMC
> 7. txpaulie
> 8. gridlockd
> 9. BangleGuy
> 10. DKMD


11. KennyG


----------



## KennyG

Don't know much about it but something new is always good. Let's have fun !!!


----------



## KennyG

BassBlaster said:


> Okay guys, its time for a box pass!!
> 
> If your not familiar with a box pass, basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.
> 
> This particular pass will be a small flat rate box containing 20 pen blanks.
> 
> Heres a few simple steps and rules to keep it fair for everyone regardless of where you fall into the line up.
> 
> 1. Participants should live in the continental U.S.
> 
> 2. Members must have at least one reputation point to participate and it can not be negative. (I dont believe anyone here has negative rep though)
> 
> 3. Use a USPS small flat rate box that ships for $5.35
> 
> 4. When you recieve your package, you must post a pic of the contents. Do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you recieved.
> 
> 5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.
> 
> 6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I dont expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just dont remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you recieve and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, please dont ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to recieve or would buy.
> 
> 7. The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!!
> 
> 8. When you have the box ready to ship to the next guy, PM them for a shipping address. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the PM's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.
> 
> 9. The blanks must be WOOD!!! I know, I know, lots of pen turners like to turn acrylic, stone, etc. and thats fine. This however is the Wood Barter site so were only going to deal with wood here. If you make segmented blanks and use other materials in your blanks with the wood, thats fine as long as it is mostly wood.
> 
> 10. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you recieve should be posted to this thread. Please dont start a new thread to post your pics. We dont want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.
> 
> I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know.
> 
> Were going to cut this off at 10 participants and I am number one. If you meet the minimum qualifications and want to play, just post here in this thread. If we have more than nine others that want to play and this is a success, I'm sure we'll start another.
> 
> Please keep this fun guys and play by the rules. If you dont play by the rules you will not be allowed to participate in any future box passes, at least one's started by me. We have a great group of folks here though and I dont think we'll have any problems.
> 
> The box is packed and ready to go to the P.O. We just need some participants!!
> 
> 1. BassBlaster
> 2. Kevin
> 3. BarbS
> 4. kweinert
> 5. West River WoodWorks
> 6. JMC
> 7. txpaulie
> 8. gridlockd
> 9. BangleGuy
> 10. DKMD


11. KennyG.


----------



## Bean_counter

Sounds fun Bass, count me in


----------



## Kevin

Sorry guys but this is nearly a 2 year old thread that has been over since June 1st of 2012.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassBlaster

Lol, sorry guys. This is an old one. It went well and was fun so if theres enough interest I have no problem organizing another one. I dunno how much interest there would be with the pen swap going on but its worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Dennis, if you do organize another, this looks like it was fun and I'd be interested, except for the fact that all my wood is still in boxes from our recent move. If you did it soon, count me out. If you do it in a month or so from now, I'd be in. (But don't wait for me if there would be enough to get it going now!)


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I'd do one with bottle stoppers or duck call blanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Yes I'd be all for a stopper blank one.


----------



## BassBlaster

We did a stopper blank pass after this one. It was also a success.

Give me a couple days and Ill put together another one for pen blanks. Ill make the suggested amendments to the rules and find a way to make the list more random. I think the last time, we just sent them around in the order people signed up. Im not so sure that's fair since people could wait for certain others to sign up and then jump in line.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Ok. I don't have as many pen blanks but I'll saw up some!


----------



## Kevin

If y'all are going to do another pass it would be best to start a new thread.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BassBlaster

Ill definitely start a new thread for the new pass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Tag me when you do lol I think I want to play . . . :-)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BassBlaster

You'll have to tell me how to do that. Is it like tagging someone on FB where you add their name and they get a notification?

Im gonna revise the rules slightly and Ill get it going.


----------



## Sprung

Dennis, you type @ and then, without a space after it, start typing the person's username. It'll eventually pop up a list of username options, and select the one you want. It'll look like this in the post you've made: @BassBlaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tag me too -- @BassBlaster that's how you tag someone and it shows up in their alert notices


----------



## BassBlaster

Copy that. Thanks guys.

Quick question for those that's interested. Id like to take the list of participants and use a site that randomly juggles the list up. The last time it started and ended with me. It wouldn't be fair to randomize everyone but me. Is everyone cool with starting the pass if your at the top of the list? If you start the pass, your also last, which means you get all the spoils of the pass. I have no problems starting it if you think we should keep it the same. I just want to make it fair for everyone. Thoughts?


----------



## Kevin

I'm cool wid it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

BassBlaster said:


> Copy that. Thanks guys.
> 
> Quick question for those that's interested. Id like to take the list of participants and use a site that randomly juggles the list up. The last time it started and ended with me. It wouldn't be fair to randomize everyone but me. Is everyone cool with starting the pass if your at the top of the list? If you start the pass, your also last, which means you get all the spoils of the pass. I have no problems starting it if you think we should keep it the same. I just want to make it fair for everyone. Thoughts?[/QUOTE
> Sounds good to me even thought I don't have many pen blanks if I do come first I will have to mill some prized call blanks I have

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> I'm cool wid it.


 What he said

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I'm game, and the random is a good idea. Depending on the number that participate ( 20 or more) maybe do two separate groups ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

Ok I'm in, sounds like fun. 

I did just get my package from @indonesianwood and could share some killer blanks he sent.


----------



## Sprung

I'm cool with going first, if my name would be randomly selected for it. However, if I was first, the earliest I could put a box together would be next week sometime - that would give me a chance to get through this week and start getting my wood unpacked next week. I'm going through withdrawals from not being able to sit and look at my small, but slowly growing collection of wood, so I'm planning to unpack a bunch of it next week, and there ain't much that can stop me from doing that.


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> I did just get my package from @indonesianwood and could share some killer blanks he sent.



Tell ya what buddy, why don't you and me just have our own 2-way pen pass?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BassBlaster

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Lets let this thread die so when I post the new one theres no confusion. Ill title it pen pass round 2 or something different. Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I'll close it Dennis that's probably a good idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

